# Moving to Egypt



## ferari1974 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi all,
I am hoping to move to Sharm el Sheikh before the end of the year and have read so many different things that I would like advice from people who already live there regarding visas and work permits etc.
How do I obtain my visa to stay there?
How do I get a work permit?
Whats the easiest way to get my belongings there (no big items just personal stuff)?
Any other advice you think may be useful

Regards


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

There is a sticky at the top of the page that would answer all these general questions.. Living in Egypt 

Have a read and if you want to question the info then ask away


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ferari1974 said:


> Hi all,
> I am hoping to move to Sharm el Sheikh before the end of the year and have read so many different things that I would like advice from people who already live there regarding visas and work permits etc.
> How do I obtain my visa to stay there?
> How do I get a work permit?
> ...


Have a look through this thread and you might find some of the answers to your questions.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/269673-help-me-again.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...85-help-first-time-lone-mover-work-sharm.html


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

Obtaining a tourist visa is pretty easy. On arrival, purchase the $15 entry visa, you then have 45 days to go to the city of El Tur which is just an hour away and purchase an extended visa with gives you permission to stay in the country for a year. Renew this annually.

As for a work permit, you simply won't get one unless you're doing a skilled job. You needn't apply for this yourself as it must be done by your employer and legally you cannot work without one. Many choose to do so though but if caught you face a fine, detainment and then deportation - something which has happened recently to a number of people here.

Bring anything you need over with you in your suitcases. It's the cheapest and easiest way.

My advice would be make sure you have sufficient funds to last you at least 6 months. Work is not easy to come by. If you don't own a property here then you will need to rent, a one bedroom apartment will cost you around 2500 LE per month, that's a decent apartment, and you will require a month's rent as a security deposit too. There are reputable agencies in Sharm which will advise you, send me a message and I'll let you know who I'd recommend.

In my opinion and as a resident of Sharm myself; you will need 2500 LE for your apartment, a minimum of 2000 LE for groceries & 500 LE for bills - and that's the minimum. Without taking into account your leisurely activities, internet costs, phone costs, transport costs, etc, you're going to need at least 5000 LE per month as a basic.

Ultimately the decision is yours but you if you haven't got suitable savings to get you by as you begin your residency here, then I would wait.

Good luck and feel free to message me if you require any information or help.


----------

